# Cancelled GP100 order.



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

The GP100 was ordered on the 9th of this month, and I'd been assured that it would be in by a week's time - or week and a half, max. Last week, I called on it, and learned that there was no development. Today, I found out that there were problems with them getting that order filled. So I cancelled out, on it (don't get it twisted, though. I STILL want the GP100 ).

The transaction was a straight trade, with two of my guns, for the Ruger. I'll be getting them back on Thursday, after heading downtown (the PPD is closed, here, on Wednesdays) to grab coupons for my guns. Afterwards, I will list them for sale, realizing that I would fare better by selling to a private party.

Then, I will see - again - about trying to get hold of my desired wheel gun.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Interesting. I looked at Davidson's supply. Except for the .22 and some of the Talos, they all appear to be in stock. Are you looking for a 'special'?


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

hillman said:


> Interesting. I looked at Davidson's supply. Except for the .22 and some of the Talos, they all appear to be in stock. Are you looking for a 'special'?


No. I had ordered a 3" stainless. Nothing special, over and above that.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

3" is pretty special in the GP100.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

slickguns or grabagun will get you what you want in 1 week

good luck


----------

